# Megazorb/Aubiose



## GEM01 (Jan 29, 2013)

Hi There,

I am looking to change the type of litter I use in my rabbitry. Currently I use pets at home wood pellets but I am not really liking them.
I have seen others advise Megazorb and Aubiose as they are fresh and highly absorbant (something I need with a couple of very wet females). 

Which have you used? and how did you find them?

I am also looking for suppliers of them in the North West region in or around the following areas: Bury, Rochdale, Ramsbottom, Todmorden, Oldham, Leigh, Bolton, Horwich, Haslingden, poss Accrington.
I am looking for somewhere to collect from as I don't want to be stung for delivery charges as I know these can be quite a lot. :rolleyes5:

Can anyone help please?


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2013)

I've used both 

I used to be a megazorb fan (still am really) but recently changed over to Auboise.

Both are very absorbent, however Auboise is more absorbent.
Although both claim to be dust free megazorb is wood based so over time it will still break down and create dust, there is little to no dust in Auboise.
Auboise come in bigger bales so lasts much longer.


The only real down side of Auboise is locating it, if you have a local equestrian feed merchant near by then they will be your best bet to get hold of either product without ordering them online


----------



## SammyJo (Oct 22, 2012)

I use Megazorb, I would like to change to Aubiose but the stockists are few and far between. My nearest is almost 80 miles away, my local country stores dont stock it 

Megazorb is very good tho


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2013)

SammyJo said:


> I use Megazorb, I would like to change to Aubiose but the stockists are few and far between. My nearest is almost 80 miles away, my local country stores dont stock it
> 
> Megazorb is very good tho


Mine has to order it in especially for me, if you ask your local might do the same


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

I use and like both, but prefer aubiose as its not dusty and the bag goes further between my hamsters and gerbils.

Aubiose suppliers:Aubiose Ltd | Getting the best out of Aubiose

Megazorb suppliers: Nationwide Stockists: Graze-On Range of Grass-Based Forage Feeds

I ask my farm shop to order a bag in at the start of each month, so if you have farm/country stores it might be worth asking. I have family in the north west and there's always loads of horses up there when I visit, so try a equine supplier too.


----------



## Kaori (Sep 26, 2012)

You can bed almost anything on Aubiose (with the exceptions of course) and we used to use it for the horses.
Try both and see what you like best


----------



## Hel_79 (Jun 14, 2011)

Delivery's not bad with these guys: Megazorb Wood Pulp Horse Bedding


----------



## GEM01 (Jan 29, 2013)

Thank you everyone, you opinion has helped a lot.

I think the Aubiose is more tempting to try 1st. Thank you for the pointers of where to try and get it from, I think I might have found somewhere 1/2hr drive from me that might stock it via Aubiose website. 
I'm going to give them a call today to check they have it in stock 

I'll let you know how it goes x


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

I have been using megazorb and think it's great but I can't find where I ordered it from and now can't find anyone to order to me (N. Ireland) any equestrian place I ring locally hasn't heard of either. Looking into Aubiose now to see if I can find anyone willing to post here. Hope I find some soon as I'm almost out of megazorb.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

We have 2 Aubiose stockists within half hour of me according to that, once my snowflake chip bale has gone I might try that 
How much should I expect to pay for a bale? Can it be used as a bottom layer of bedding, so on the floor of the shed do you think? I am actually quite happy with the wood pellets in the trays


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2013)

hazyreality said:


> We have 2 Aubiose stockists within half hour of me according to that, once my snowflake chip bale has gone I might try that
> How much should I expect to pay for a bale? Can it be used as a bottom layer of bedding, so on the floor of the shed do you think? I am actually quite happy with the wood pellets in the trays


I pay £10:49 for a bale here, shouldn't be much different to you


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> I pay £10:49 for a bale here, shouldn't be much different to you


OK, not too bad then, more expensive than the snowflake wood chip (not shavings) but might still be worth it


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2013)

hazyreality said:


> OK, not too bad then, more expensive than the snowflake wood chip (not shavings) but might still be worth it


It's more absorbent than shavings and no dust what so ever


----------

